# My haunted singing busts



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

Here's my attempt at creating haunted busts to project the Grim Grinning ghosts from the haunted mansion.

These are inspired by Stolloween's haunted busts and Bobzilla's busts.

They're my first attempt at paper mache. I'd probably things differently next time, but I think they came out OK.










For pics of the process check out my album.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think they came out okay, too - nothing about these pieces says "first time". I'd love to see them in action once you get a chance to post a video.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Cool! Can't wait for the end result! The busts look great.


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks. It was a lot more work than I was expecting, but I like how they came out.

I'll try to take a video this week. I have a lot of other kitchen renovation projects to wrap up after work, so I'll see what I can do.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Nice job on those busts !


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks Bobzilla. While not exactly like yours, I borrowed some of your ideas.


----------



## aquariumreef (Sep 16, 2010)

So what are you going to use for the voices?


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

You're welcome ! 



psyko99 said:


> Thanks Bobzilla. While not exactly like yours, I borrowed some of your ideas.


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

aquariumreef I found a video of three of the busts singing on YouTube. There's a plugin for Firefox that lets you download the videos. I think others who've done the singing busts have done the same or something similar.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Nice ... love to see the video ...


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

They do not look first time to me and better than anything I could have done.


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

Finally getting around to giving an update on this project. Sorry no video since I was trying to figure out how to do a video on my camera while running the haunt at the same time.

Here are some pics of the setup.









Yes, that's my 13 hour clock in the foreground.

Here's a darker pic that shows the projections.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Those look great! I would love a projection prop.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

They look great! But I messed up the reading of your title, and I thought it read "Haunted Singing Buts". And with just reading about Da Wiener's trouble with beans, I was pretty scared.


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

scareme said:


> They look great! But I messed up the reading of your title, and I thought it read "Haunted Singing Buts". And with just reading about Da Wiener's trouble with beans, I was pretty scared.


That definitely put a smile on my face Thanks.

Just think though, it would be a great idea for a prop. Mix the sound in w/ the music and use a malodorous scent (putting it politely for our more gentile members  ). Now you've got my sick mind working.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

LOL singing buts, I thought they all sang somewhat.


----------

